
CDC warns coffee workers of hazardous chemicals - jdnier
http://www.jsonline.com/watchdog/watchdogreports/cdc-warns-coffee-workers-of-hazardous-chemicals-b99588225z1-330424931.html
======
jdnier
"It has also uncovered, through groundbreaking testing, that workers are being
exposed to high levels of the chemicals in roasting facilities that don't use
added flavors." This article is a follow-up on a series done by the Milwaukee
Journal Sentinel, which has gotten the attention of the CDC.
[http://www.jsonline.com/watchdog/gasping-for-
action-32298865...](http://www.jsonline.com/watchdog/gasping-for-
action-322988651.html)

